# Central Ohio Bass Circuits



## jwm86_09 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am new to Columbus area and want to get into some bass tournament action. What are the tournament circuits around central Ohio? What is the best to fish?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Check out www.ohiobassangler.com There are lots to choose from.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

If you're looking to join a club that's B.A.S.S. affiliated, the Ohio Bass Federation Nation's website can help you find a club. Just google O.B.F.N. Home, then click on the link for "Officers" and e-mail any of the Zone Director's. They help you find a club in your area. Hope this helps.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

TBX is a great tournament trail team bass xtreme Phill Carver runs the series every thing from team events to the Elite series single man team to just open events he is also a member on this site there is also a great gruop of guys that fish these events check it out


----------

